# Conversation and Fun > Just Conversation >  I lost a Dear Friend

## obxeyeguy

I lost a very dear friend this morning, Chance, my almost 14 year old white shepard mix. We rescued him in 1996 in NY, and he was a big part of our family. I played with him on the floor last night, and then he started having problems later last night. I stayed up with him until about 4 am, and he seemed ok and went to bed. At about 6 am he came and curled up next to my side of the bed, his usual spot, and I petted him for about 10 min. When I got up later, He was gone.

Chance lived a long and good life for a big dog, but that sure doesn't make it any easier.

I took him to the vet to handle things, as I am having him creamated. I will give him a decent burial some time in the future.

If you would, hoist one to my dear friend in his honor.:cheers:

Sorry to ramble, but it's been a bad week.

----------


## Judy Canty

No apologies necessary, Mark.  I'm so sorry to hear about Chance.

----------


## Wes

It sounds like a bad week. You had a hurricaine pass by too, right?  
It's always terrible to lose a pet. My ex gf took "our" german pinscher when we split. That's similar, but not nearly as bad.  I feel for you. 
Coincidentally, my parents have a shepherd mix named Chance!

----------


## bob_f_aboc

Very sorry, Mark.  It's never easy losing a best friend.

----------


## Fezz

I can barely type thru the tears.

These damn pets weasel their way into our lives and hearts and become family.

I feel your pain and dread the day when we say goodbye to our *children*.

Consider more than a few hoisted in his honor.

Hang in there.

----------


## Lulubelle

So sorry to hear of your loss. It sounds like Chance was lucky to find you.

----------


## uncut

May the hole in your heart mend quickly....

----------


## Diane

I am so sorry to hear about your dog, Chance.  He was a member of your family, and you miss him.  You're right, he was pretty old for a large dog.  It doesn't make it any easier.  Ours was a border collie named Scarlett and she died in May at 11 1/2 years old.  

Pets make things so much better.  They don't demand perfection from us.  They are the closest thing to having unconditionional love.  They even love us when we stink...:)

Diane

----------


## optical24/7

I'm sorry Mark. I wish you well my friend...

----------


## Jubilee

I am so sorry to hear of your loss. Its hard, and I still mourn at times for my dear cat Jubilee that passed over 5 years ago. There is something special about animals that I truly believe Anatole France when he stated that _"Until one has loved an animal, a part of one's soul remains unawakened. "

_He is at peace now, and while the hole in your heart will be there for a long time, and a piece of your soul is missing, he will truly never be gone as he lives in your memories.

----------


## For-Life

:(

Sorry to hear about your loss.  I still miss my puppy :(

----------


## MikeAurelius

A pet's loss is often-times healed with a visit (after a suitable time of course) to the local animal shelter. There are plenty of new friends to be made, and perhaps one will help fill the loss in your life. {MAN HUG}

----------


## Wes

Hoisting one now.

"A dog is the only thing in the world that loves you more than he loves himself."   You can't truly understand the veracity of this statement unless you've had a dog.

----------


## cleyes

As you can see by my new avatar, my pets have owned me over these many years.  Words can't express my knowledge of your pain, mingled with my own recent loss of my Panda Bear.  Caring for my other dog & cat has helped some, but not really.  It seems we have to pay a very high price for the joy they bring to our lives daily. It is this joy that keeps me willing to pay. I wish the same for you when you are ready.

----------


## hcjilson

Sorry to hear the news. All of us who are pet lovers are aware of how you are feeling.The only positive thing I can think of to offer is that they do leave something great behind when they go. Memories!

----------


## GAgal

I'm sorry Mark... A Guinness for you and your best friend are being hoisted as we speak....

----------


## obxeyeguy

Thank you all for your kind words and thoughts. It has been a tough couple of days.. :cry:  but time will help.

----------


## PhotonicGuy

Sorry for your loss. It's very hard and painful always when you lose a dear friend. And yes,  time will help you.

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

Man, I had to wait a bit before I could even respond. We have six cats buried in our backyard, two of which were 17 year old cats.
I really feel your pain, though none of ours has died naturally, they've all been terminal, a few days from dying, but suffering so, so we made the difficult decision for euthanasia.
What a bummer.

----------


## Michael I. Davis

Try to remember the good days/weeks/months/years, it will eventually balance out the bad time.  Not much else hurts like this.

----------


## Striderswife

Ohhh, that breaks my heart.  When you lose a pet, you really are losing a family member.  I've often wondered why God allows us to love our pets so genuinely, knowing we'll outlive them.  It doesn't seem fair.  We all feel your pain.  :(

----------


## kat

I am so sorry for your loss. As a long time pet lover and owner I feel your pain and loss. Remember that he is up there waiting for you and chasing his favorite toy!!

----------


## BCFrameRep

I start to cry when I think about the inevitable passing of my best friend, so I can only imagine your pain.  Just remember, some day he'll be there waiting for you.

____________________________________________________________  ________________________________________

Just this side of heaven is a place called Rainbow Bridge. 

When an animal dies that has been especially close to someone here, that pet goes to Rainbow Bridge. 
There are meadows and hills for all of our special friends so they can run and play together. 
There is plenty of food, water and sunshine, and our friends are warm and comfortable. 

All the animals who had been ill and old are restored to health and vigor; those who were hurt or maimed are made whole and strong again, just as we remember them in our dreams of days and times gone by. 
The animals are happy and content, except for one small thing; they each miss someone very special to them, who had to be left behind. 

They all run and play together, but the day comes when one suddenly stops and looks into the distance. His bright eyes are intent; His eager body quivers. Suddenly he begins to run from the group, flying over the green grass, his legs carrying him faster and faster. 

You have been spotted, and when you and your special friend finally meet, you cling together in joyous reunion, never to be parted again. The happy kisses rain upon your face; your hands again caress the beloved head, and you look once more into the trusting eyes of your pet, so long gone from your life but never absent from your heart. 

Then you cross Rainbow Bridge together.... 

Author unknown...

----------


## Ineed Chocolate

I'm fighting back the tears now. I can realate to the loss of a best friend, and it is not an easy loss to heal from.  Sending hugs your way and praying that times goes by quickly for you...

----------


## obxeyeguy

I have done some research this week, and it appears my dog died from a stomach torsion. The symtoms matched, and the speed in which it winds up being fatal, which in his case was 3-4 hours from onset. (middle of the night) The cause is puzzeling, as he had not eaten in over 6 hours, but I saw one article that stated older dogs can be prone by their reduced lung capacities as well, but they really don't know all the causes.

For those of you have have large or barrel chested dogs, read about this if you didn't already know about it (like me). Time is critical or it is certain to be fatal.

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

> I have done some research this week, and it appears my dog died from a stomach torsion. The symtoms matched, and the speed in which it winds up being fatal, which in his case was 3-4 hours from onset. (middle of the night) The cause is puzzeling, as he had not eaten in over 6 hours, but I saw one article that stated older dogs can be prone by their reduced lung capacities as well, but they really don't know all the causes.
> 
> For those of you have have large or barrel chested dogs, read about this if you didn't already know about it (like me). Time is critical or it is certain to be fatal.


Still sad no matter the cause.
http://www.eclipse.net/~bobaloo/bloat.htm
Here's a link with more info.

----------


## cleyes

GDV..Gastic dilatation & Torsion is a very common, not completely understood disaster. I  lost a dog to it 15 yrs ago, Last summer my male Akita started to bloat immediately upon finishing a small meal, gagging, unproductive retching, back rigid, and belly rock hard, swollen.  Those are the classic signs, but can vary.  We were at the emergency hospital in 15 mins, surgery was immediate, no organ damage, and home in 48 hrs. VERY expensive...no vacation or xmas last yr!   My 10 yr old female will never have GDV because I was smart and had a prophylactic gastropexy performed at the time of her spaying.  The stomach is attached to the abdominal wall to prevent rotation.  It is now being performed laparoscoply, less expensive, faster recovery. It is now HIGHLY RECOMMENDED for all large deep chested breeds.  I will never have another Akita without this procedure.  My heart goes out to you, don't beat yourself up.

----------


## obxeyeguy

Chance is back at home with us today, Mrs OBX picked up the cremains last night.  We have decided that he will stay with us until the first one of us passes, and then he will be buried at sea with one of us.

----------


## cleyes

Children & adults who've had near death experiences report seeing pets who passed among their departed loved ones.  I pray it's so. We'll all find out someday.

----------


## fvc2020

crying now at work....my kitty is getting older and I will soon lose her.....I will know it will hurt but to think of her on the Rainbow made me smile Thanks...Will Hoist one for you tonight after work...hugs to you and to all

----------


## PhotonicGuy

> Chance is back at home with us today, Mrs OBX picked up the cremains last night.  We have decided that he will stay with us until the first one of us passes, and then he will be buried at sea with one of us.



It’s a touching gesture and I hope that this decision will alleviate a little the suffering which was caused by losing him.

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

> Chance is back at home with us today, Mrs OBX picked up the cremains last night.  We have decided that he will stay with us until the first one of us passes, and then he will be buried at sea with one of us.



A good idea. My mother had a little runt scoodle (or pottie - mix of poodle and scotty) that she dearly loved. The dog died some 20 years ago and she had her cremated. When my mother died, she was to be cremated and their ashes mixed together for a burial at sea. So that's what we did. Mixed them up and one morning just as the sun rose over the ocean at Folly Beach, SC, my brother, sister and I each spread some of their ashes into the ocean. It just seemed so right.

----------


## obxeyeguy

I am having this picture engraved on a granite plate for the urn. Over the top? Maybe, but if you own a dog, you will understand.

----------


## DragonLensmanWV



----------


## obxeyeguy

The finished urn.

----------


## skt

from one pet lover to another...the wine glass will be raised in honor after work tonight!

----------


## Fezz

That urn turned out very nice. 
Keep haning in there!

----------


## MasterCrafter

I feel for you. My dog of 11 years is nearing the end. I will miss her. I want to go home and be with her. Sorry for your loss

----------


## obxeyeguy

Thank you all very much for your kind words.:cheers:

----------


## obxeyeguy

The new addition to the OBX house!! This is Lexi, an SPCA rescue. She's a lab/rott/shepherd mix, 2 months + days old.

----------


## cleyes

WONDERFUL!!! So much love to share......

----------


## optilady1

> The new addition to the OBX house!! This is Lexi, an SPCA rescue. She's a lab/rott/shepherd mix, 2 months + days old.


oh my gosh, how freaking cute is she!!!!

----------


## NCspecs

> The new addition to the OBX house!! This is Lexi, an SPCA rescue. She's a lab/rott/shepherd mix, 2 months + days old.


Sweetness! Oh the pretty baby! I just want to bury my nose in her fur. :)

----------


## obxeyeguy

> Sweetness! Oh the pretty baby! I just want to bury my nose in her fur. :)


Not sure you would want to try that, she can be a Kujo relative, and has razor sharp teeth! Ask me how I know?? :cry:

----------


## Now I See

> Not sure you would want to try that, she can be a Kujo relative, and has razor sharp teeth! Ask me how I know??


LOL...just took a little off the top, did she?? ;)  She's a cutie!!!  Oh, man, she'll be so happy to have a nice warm home for the holidays!!!  :)

----------


## NCspecs

> Not sure you would want to try that, she can be a Kujo relative, and has razor sharp teeth! Ask me how I know??


 
Haha, a little nipper huh? With a face like that I don't think she could ever be vicious; I've known plenty of sweetfaced pitbulls, rotties, and shepards. She will probably grow out of it. I am so used to my sweet little Coconut and her snuggle addiction. I love how she curls up in a little dogball on my lap. :bbg:

----------

